# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  PLL 8watt rdvv

## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Χθες τελειωσα την κατασκευη και αυτου του πλλ 
της RDVV με πηνεια και σας ανεβαζω φοτο να το δειτε.
  Η κατασκευη εγινε με πληρη επιτυχια και το πλλ
κατα τα τεστ του ηταν αριστο.
  Ημουσικη του ηταν τελεια μπορω να πω με πολυ καλο
ογκο και με δυνατη ενταση.
στα 12v που δοκιμαστηκε στην αρχη μου εδωσε περιπου
τα 5watt, ενω στα 14v πηγε στα 7,5watt σε καλη γεφυρα
και καλο φορτιο.
Επισεις δοκιμαστηκε και σε ολη την μπαντα και με μικρο
συντονισμο των μεταβλητων μου εδωσε την ιδια ισχυ.
οι βαθμιδες δουλεβουν σε ξεχωριστες τασης η καθε μια
δηλαδη η ταλαντωση στα 5v τα δυο bfr στα 9v
και η εξοδος στα 13,8v.
  Ηισχυς του ειναι ρυθμιζομενη απο μερικα μιλιβατ εως τα 8watt
καθωτη χρησιμοποιη το bd139 (ρυθμιστη τασης) 
με το οποιο αυξομειωνει το ρευμα στο bfr buffer τρανζιστορ.
επισεις να πω πως το κυκλωμα εχει και χρονοκαθηστεριση
και επισεις μια πολυ καλη προεμφαση για στερεο γεννητρια.
Το πλλ του μπορει να λειτουργησει και με πανελ 2χ16 
αρκει να το προγραματισουμε με το καταλληλο hex.
Γενικος πολυ ωραια κατασκευη μιας και απροβληματιστη
κατα το μονταρισμα, και με την πρωτη δοκιμη λειτουργησαν
ολα αψογα χωρις το παραμικρο προβλημα.

----------

pontiart (27-05-11)

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργο αφού έφτιαξες και τα δυο, τελικά πιο είναι καλύτερο ?.
Η μόνη τους διαφορά είναι τα πηνία ? (ενσωματωμένα και μη). 
Ή έχουν και άλλες διαφορές?

Σε "τάραξα" στις ερωτήσεις  :Lol:

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> Γιώργο αφού έφτιαξες και τα δυο, τελικά πιο είναι καλύτερο ?.
> Η μόνη τους διαφορά είναι τα πηνία ? (ενσωματωμένα και μη). 
> Ή έχουν και άλλες διαφορές?
> 
> Σε "τάραξα" στις ερωτήσεις





Γρηγορη και τα δυο ειναι πολυ καλα σε αποδοση και συμπεριφορα γενικος.
Τωρα ως αναφορα τα κυκλωμα τους ειναι σχεδον τα ιδια με κατι μικροδιαφορες, 
οπως αυτο με τα πηνεια εχει ενεργη προεμφαση για στερεο 
γεννητρια που δεν εχει το αλλο με χωρις πηνεια, 
ακομα καποια διαφορα ως πρως την ταλαντωση δουλευουν διαφορετικο τραντζιστορ δηλαδη, 
ακομα αυτο με τα πηνεια εχει και τους 4 μεταβλητους πυκνωτες πανω, 
ωστε να μπορεις να ρυθμιζεις την ισχυ στο μεγιστο σε καθε συχνοτητα που πηγαινεις,
 (αν και αυτο με χωρις πηνεια ειδα πως ειναι broadband σχεδον σε ολη την μπαντα) 
ακομα μια διαφορα ειναι πως αυτο με τα πηνεια εχει ξεχωριστο 
σταθεροποιητη τασης σε καθε βαθμιδα, επισης και διαφορετικες varicap το καθενα.
Δηλαδη κατι τετοιες μικροδιαφορες αλλα με τελικο αποτελεσμα αριστο και για τα δυο.
Στις διαφορες δοκιμες που εγιναν και στα δυο, 
ειχαν εξισου καλα αποτελεσματα και συμπεριφορα και τα δυο, 
επισης και με ιδια ισχυ εξοδου
πλησιασαν κοντα τα 8watt και τα δυο.
Απο θεμα αρμονικων ηταν πεντακαθαρα 
Τωρα αν με ρωτησεις ποιο απο τα δυο πρωτεινης.....
(θα σου πω και τα δυο  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  ) οποιο θελεις φτιαχνεις ειναι εξισου
καλα και τα δυο. Εγω ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και απο τα δυο. 
Οσο για τις ερωτησεις σου που ειπες, καλα κανεις και ρωτας, 
αλλωστε γι αυτο ειμαστε κι εδω για να μοιραζουμε τις γνωσεις και τις εμπειριες μας 
πανω στα διαφορα θεματα.
Παντα η γνωση ειναι το παν σε ολα.

----------


## moutoulos

Ok Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ  :Thumbup1: .

----------


## eebabs2000

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή και προσεγμένη! Όμως επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και μένα, μπορούμε να έχουμε το κύκλωμα και το hex αρχείο;

----------


## Painter

Ενα search με rdvv hex pcb κλπ βγάζει ένα κάρο λίνκς.
πχ http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/
Υπάρχει σε διάφορες εκδόσεις ισχύος και διορθώσεων (0.3w,1w,8w)
Δέν ξέρω ποιά έκδοση είναι η καλύτερη αλλα ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ.
Αν κάποιος έχει φτιάξει ή έχει σκοπό να φτιάξει "καλές" πλακέττες είμαι μέσα για δύο τεμάχια σε pcb 8w με χειροποίητα πηνία.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Παιδια το λινκ ειναι εδω οποιος θελει να το κατεβαση.

http://www.viproje.com/FM-PLL-Modula...atorler-1.html

----------


## JOUN

> Τωρα ως αναφορα τα κυκλωμα τους ειναι σχεδον τα ιδια με κατι μικροδιαφορες, 
> οπως αυτο με τα πηνεια εχει ενεργη προεμφαση για στερεο 
> γεννητρια που δεν εχει το αλλο με χωρις πηνεια, 
> 
> 
> 
> Απο θεμα αρμονικων ηταν πεντακαθαρα



1 Μα καλα αν εχεις γεννητρια δεν βγαζεις την προεμφαση τελειως;
2 Αυτο με τις αρμονικες πως το ειδες;Εχεις αναλυτη υποθετω;

----------


## performer

φίλε  GSA-ELECTRONIC ϊσως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις στο εξής πρόβλημα.
θέλω να κατασκευάσω το PLL RDVV και θέλω να το συνδιάσω με τον ταλαντVωτή 
VCO του forum.  Η ερώτησή μου είναι:
    Το PLL RDVV έχει τρείς εξόδους. 
         1. Varicap
         2. HF in
         3. Lock
 Σε ποιά σημεία του VCO θα οδηγηθούν οι τρείς έξοδοι του PLL;αφού το VCO έχει
εισόδους στα σημεία 2 και 4;

                                                       Ευχαριστώ         
                                                        Performer

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> φίλε  GSA-ELECTRONIC ϊσως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις στο εξής πρόβλημα.
> θέλω να κατασκευάσω το PLL RDVV και θέλω να το συνδιάσω με τον ταλαντVωτή 
> VCO του forum.  Η ερώτησή μου είναι:
>     Το PLL RDVV έχει τρείς εξόδους. 
>          1. Varicap
>          2. HF in
>          3. Lock
>  Σε ποιά σημεία του VCO θα οδηγηθούν οι τρείς έξοδοι του PLL;αφού το VCO έχει
> εισόδους στα σημεία 2 και 4;
> ...




Φιλε μου για να μην μπερδευτης, καλυτερα να κατασκευασης το πλλ
σκετο της rdvv και να το συνδεσης σε οποιο vco θελεις.
σου δινω τα λινκ να το κατεβασεις.  :Smile: 

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/RDVV%20PLL-Unit/
http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/RDVV%20Display/

----------


## NOE

Μία ερώτηση κ από μένα, πώς έκανες επικασιτέρωση τη πλακέτα του πλλ ?

----------


## performer

O.K   φίλε

ευχαριστώ

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> Μία ερώτηση κ από μένα, πώς έκανες επικασιτέρωση τη πλακέτα του πλλ ?



Με καλο κολητηρι, κοληση, και σολντερινη. :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

Καλησπέρα!
Θέλω να κατασκευάσω αυτό το PLL.
Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει αυτή η κατασκευή στην ουσία είναι ένα VCO μαζί με PLL στην ίδια πλακέτα, σωστά?
Το συγκεκριμένο που δεν έχει τυπωμένα πηνία μπορώ να το φτιάξω και σε πλακέτα μονής όψης?
Όπως πρόσεξα στην άλλη κατασκευή με τα τυπωμένα πηνία υπάρχει αρχείο hex για 2 μικροελεγκτές και 2 τύπου οθόνες LCD
Το ίδιο ισχύει και σ' αυτό?
Δηλαδή μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον PIC16F628 με οθόνη LCD 2x16 ή 1x16??
Σχηματικό κύκλωμα γιαυτό με τα κανονικά πηνία υπάρχει?

Το τυπωμένο, η τοποθέτηση καθώς και η λίστα των υλικών είναι όπως τα βλέπω στο παρακάτω site?
http://www.viproje.com/FM-PLL-Modula...atorler-1.html
Δεν υπάρχει καμία αλλαγή ή λάθος?
Απο θέμα τροφοδοσίας, ένα απλό ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό με LM317 είναι αρκετό?
Συγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις...  :Crying:

----------


## ALAMAN

Καμιά βοήθεια βρε παιδιά για να ξεκινήσω και την κατασκευή?
Σωστά τα υπολόγισα παραπάνω? :Unsure:

----------


## ALAMAN

Το HF Kraal 3mm που λέει στη λίστα εξαρτημάτων τί είναι?
Επίσης όλα τα πηνία θα γίνουν με επάργυρο σύρμα 1mm ?
Τα Smoorspoel 1,1 uh, Smoorspoel 10 uh είναι τα κλασικά πηνιάκια που μοιάζουν με
κεραμικούς πυκνωτές?

----------


## performer

Φίλε  GSA Electronic
Με τήν έναρξη του νέου έτους σου εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά καθώς και σε όλα τα μέλη του forum.
 Τελείωσα κι εγώ το PLL που κατέβασες στο forum αλλά έχω μιά απορία.
Το τρανζίστορ της ταλάντωσης BF981 τοποθετήται  στην  πλακέτα κανονικά ή ανάποδα;
 Εάν διαβάζω καλά το σχέδιο πρέπει να είναι τοποθετημένο ανάποδα γιατί αλλοιώς δεν ταιριάζουν τα ποδαράκια.
  Το ποδαράκι source είναι στόν αέρα ή συνδέεται το ένα άκρο του πηνίου;

----------


## KOKAR

αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να κολλιέται απο την πλευρά του χαλκού.

----------


## performer

ΤΙ είναι τελικά αυτό το HF kraal 3mm;
Δεν βλέπω απάντηση.

----------


## performer

> Το HF Kraal 3mm που λέει στη λίστα εξαρτημάτων τί είναι?
> Επίσης όλα τα πηνία θα γίνουν με επάργυρο σύρμα 1mm ?
> Τα Smoorspoel 1,1 uh, Smoorspoel 10 uh είναι τα κλασικά πηνιάκια που μοιάζουν με
> κεραμικούς πυκνωτές?




Τι είναι τελικά;

----------


## ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ

καλημερα και μενα θα με ενδιεφεραι το pll .........πλακέττες ετοιμες
 είμαι μέσα για δύο τεμάχια σε pcb 8w με χειροποίητα πηνία.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Τι είναι τελικά;



Τα uh νομίζω είναι τα κλασικά πηνία που πουλάν στο εμπόριο.
Το HF Kraal 3mm, δεν ξέρω τι είναι...
καλύτερα ας μας πεί ο φίλος Γιώργος (GSA-ELECTRONIC) που το κατασκεύασε!
Εγώ ακόμα το ψάχνω... δεν έχω βρεί κάποια άκρη. Μπερδέυομε περισσότερο στα αρχεία hex.
Απο το .rar αρχείο που υπάρχει στο site έχει μέσα 2 φακέλους που αναφέρουν 32 και 64MHz. Αυτό είναι συχνότητα κρυστάλου του pic?
Επειδή θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω 16F628 σε LCD2x16 πώς θα ξέρω ποιο hex να φορτώσω?

----------


## performer

> Τα uh νομίζω είναι τα κλασικά πηνία που πουλάν στο εμπόριο.
> Το HF Kraal 3mm, δεν ξέρω τι είναι...
> καλύτερα ας μας πεί ο φίλος Γιώργος (GSA-ELECTRONIC) που το κατασκεύασε!
> Εγώ ακόμα το ψάχνω... δεν έχω βρεί κάποια άκρη. Μπερδέυομε περισσότερο στα αρχεία hex.
> Απο το .rar αρχείο που υπάρχει στο site έχει μέσα 2 φακέλους που αναφέρουν 32 και 64MHz. Αυτό είναι συχνότητα κρυστάλου του pic?
> Επειδή θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω 16F628 σε LCD2x16 πώς θα ξέρω ποιο hex να φορτώσω?



Το βρήκα τελικά. Μικρός πυρίνας φερρίτη με μία τρύπα 3 mm.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!  :Wink: 
Μπορούμε να τα βρούμε κι έτοιμα στο εμπόριο αυτά?

----------


## ALAMAN

Στην πλακέτα με τα τυπωμένα πηνία απ ότι βλέπω δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πηνίο φερίτη...
Θα φτιάξω αυτήν για αρχή!

----------


## performer

Φίλε GSA
Είδα ότι έφτειαξες με επιτυχία το PLL 8 wκαι θέλω τα φώτα σου.
Μόλις τελείωσα κι εγώ το δικό μου αλλά πρός μεγάλη μου απογοήτευση δέν δούλεψε. Τι φταίει άραγε; Τα ήλεγξα  όλα ένα ένα για κάποιο λάθος αλλά δέν εντόπισα τίποτε. Δέ κλειδώνει και το TSA5511 ζεματάει. Έάν κάτι σου λέει και το εξής: Η τάση μετά την αντίσταση των 22KΩΜ που πηγαίνει στόν συλέκτη του BC547 είναι μηδέν.Ξύλωσα τα πάντα,αντικατέστησα εξαρτήματα για τυχόν κάποιο ελατωματικό αλλά τίποτε. Έτσι τρελένεται κάποιος

----------


## ALAMAN

Έβαλες το σωστό αρχείο hex στον μικροελεγκτή?
Ποιόν μικροελεγκτή χρησιμοποιήσες?
Η πλακέτα ήταν με χειροποίητα πηνία ή τυπωμένα?

----------


## ALAMAN

Φίλε performer πόσο σου κόστισαν τα υλικά... κυρίως τα τρανζίστορ και τα ολοκληρωμένα?

----------


## performer

> Έβαλες το σωστό αρχείο hex στον μικροελεγκτή?
> Ποιόν μικροελεγκτή χρησιμοποιήσες?
> Η πλακέτα ήταν με χειροποίητα πηνία ή τυπωμένα?



Το κόστος δεν είναι μεγάλο.Περίπου 30 ευρώ όλα με τήν πλακέτα και την οθόνη. Χρησιμοποιώ την πλακέτα με τα πηνία και μικροελεγκτή το pic 16 F84A. Hex αυτό που κυκλοφορεί στό Forum

----------


## performer

> Το κόστος δεν είναι μεγάλο. Χρησιμοποιώ την πλακέτα με τα πηνία και μικροελεγκτή το pic 16 F84A. Hex αυτό που κυκλοφορεί στό Forum



 H οθόνη LCD λειτουργεί. Τα up και down με ένδειξη της συχνότητας επίσεις λειτουργεί. Δέν κλειδώνει όμως γιατί προφανώς δεν έχω συχνότητα RF.Κάτι συμβαίνει με το TSA5511

----------


## savnik

> Φίλε GSA
> Είδα ότι έφτειαξες με επιτυχία το PLL 8 wκαι θέλω τα φώτα σου.
> Μόλις τελείωσα κι εγώ το δικό μου αλλά πρός μεγάλη μου απογοήτευση δέν δούλεψε. Τι φταίει άραγε; Τα ήλεγξα όλα ένα ένα για κάποιο λάθος αλλά δέν εντόπισα τίποτε. Δέ κλειδώνει και το TSA5511 ζεματάει. Έάν κάτι σου λέει και το εξής: Η τάση μετά την αντίσταση των 22KΩΜ που πηγαίνει στόν συλέκτη του BC547 είναι μηδέν.Ξύλωσα τα πάντα,αντικατέστησα εξαρτήματα για τυχόν κάποιο ελατωματικό αλλά τίποτε. Έτσι τρελένεται κάποιος



Το TSA5511 πρέπει να είναι κρύο.
Μέτρησε την τάση στην βάση του BC547. Είναι 0,7 Volt;
Αν βγάλεις το TSA5511 απο την πλακέτα τότε πόση είναι η τάση μετά την αντίσταση των 22KΩΜ που πηγαίνει στόν συλέκτη του BC547;

----------


## performer

> Το TSA5511 πρέπει να είναι κρύο.
> Μέτρησε την τάση στην βάση του BC547. Είναι 0,7 Volt;
> Αν βγάλεις το TSA5511 απο την πλακέτα τότε πόση είναι η τάση μετά την αντίσταση των 22KΩΜ που πηγαίνει στόν συλέκτη του BC547;



Οταν βγάλω το TSA5511 η τάση μετά την αντίσταση των 22ΚΩΜ είναι 12 V
Οταν έχω το TSA5511 επάνω η τάση είναι 0V. To άλλαξα μήπως ήταν ελλατωματικό αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Όταν δεν το έχω επάνω στην οθόνη πέρνω την ένδειξη Look.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά μια μικρή βοήθεια για το PLL.
Τύπωσα την πλακέτα, την τρύπησα και είναι έτοιμη για συναρμολόγηση.
Όλα φαίνοντε οκ!
Θέλω να ρωτήσω, αυτό με τα τυπωμένα πηνία πώς κάνει τη ρύθμιση της ισχύος?
Η έξοδος του είναι 50Ω?
Δηλαδή πρέπει να βάλω καλώδιο και κεραία στα 50Ω ?
Εγώ θέλω να συνδέσω ένα απλό δίπολο το οποίο απ όσο ξέρω είναι 75Ω
Θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω και καλώδιο στα 75Ω ? όπως καλώδιο τηλεόρασης? Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την προσαρμογή?
Γενικώς τί παίζει με το δίπολο στη συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή?

----------


## ALAMAN

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι για τις τιμές των υλικών.
Στο σχέδιο που επισυνάπτω, το PLL, φαίνοντε μερικά υλικά χωρίς μονάδες, δηλαδή μερικοί πυκνωτές με σκέτα νούμερα και πολικότητα, όπως 10 ή 100.
Αυτά να φανταστώ είναι 10μF και 100μF ?? κάποιοι άλλοι διακρίνονται κανονικά με μονάδα, n ή p.
Στο σχέδιο όπως έχω κυκλώσει με κόκκινο στα δεξιά υπάρχουν 2 αντιστάσεις με μία τιμή 100. αυτό είναι 2χ100Ω? Όπως επίσης και 2 πυκνωτές με 2 τιμές 470, χωρίς μονάδα αλλά και χωρίς πολικότητα, αυτό να φανταστώ είναι 2χ470μF ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Απ ότι βλέπω εδώ τώρα τα υλικά στο σχηματικό διαφέρουν λίγο απο το κύκλωμα της τοποθέτησης...
Τί γίνετε εδώ ρε παιδιά? Ποιά είναι τα σωστά?  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## performer

> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι για τις τιμές των υλικών.
> Στο σχέδιο που επισυνάπτω, το PLL, φαίνοντε μερικά υλικά χωρίς μονάδες, δηλαδή μερικοί πυκνωτές με σκέτα νούμερα και πολικότητα, όπως 10 ή 100.
> Αυτά να φανταστώ είναι 10μF και 100μF ?? κάποιοι άλλοι διακρίνονται κανονικά με μονάδα, n ή p.
> Στο σχέδιο όπως έχω κυκλώσει με κόκκινο στα δεξιά υπάρχουν 2 αντιστάσεις με μία τιμή 100. αυτό είναι 2χ100Ω? Όπως επίσης και 2 πυκνωτές με 2 τιμές 470, χωρίς μονάδα αλλά και χωρίς πολικότητα, αυτό να φανταστώ είναι 2χ470μF ?



 Οι πυκνωτές είναι όπως τους αναφέρεις.Οι αντιστάσεις είναι 22Ωμ αυτή που πηγαίνει απο την βάση του 2sc1971 στήν γείωση και 100 Ωμ η άλλη που είναι σε σειρά με την δίοδο.Όταν το τελειώσεις πές μας εάν δουλεύει.
   Το έφτιαξα δύο φορές με σχολαστικότητα μιά με τα τυπωμένα πηνία  μία με τα τυλιχτά μία φορά μόνο το PLL και δέν δούλεψε κανένα.
 Οι πυκνωτές με τιμή 470 είναι pf

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι την 22Ω την βέλω...
Η άλλη που συνδέεται μεταξύ 100Ω και διόδου 1Ν4148 και καταλήγει στο συλέκτη του BC557 τί τιμή έχει?

----------


## performer

> Ναι την 22Ω την βέλω...
> Η άλλη που συνδέεται μεταξύ 100Ω και διόδου 1Ν4148 και καταλήγει στο συλέκτη του BC557 τί τιμή έχει?




Αυτή είναι 1 ΚΩ

----------


## ALAMAN

ΟΚ.
Πού δείχνει όμως την τιμή της?
Μήπως έχεις κανέναν κατάλογο υλικών..? μην μπερδέψω τίποτα...

----------


## performer

> ΟΚ.
> Πού δείχνει όμως την τιμή της?
> Μήπως έχεις κανέναν κατάλογο υλικών..? μην μπερδέψω τίποτα...




 Στήν διεύθυνση http://www.viproje.com/RDVV-NoTune-2...atorler-1.html   άνοιξε το layout και θα δείς όλα τα υλικά

----------


## ALAMAN

Λογικό είναι να γίνοντε λάθη έτσι.
Βρήκα 2 πυκνωτές 470μF μέσα στο σχηματικό κύκλωμα, ενώ αντιθέτως στην τοποθέτηση υλικών δεν υπάρχει πυκνωτής 470μF.
Δεν ξέρω τί γίνετε και ποιό είναι το σωστό! :Confused1:

----------


## performer

> Λογικό είναι να γίνοντε λάθη έτσι.
> Βρήκα 2 πυκνωτές 470μF μέσα στο σχηματικό κύκλωμα, ενώ αντιθέτως στην τοποθέτηση υλικών δεν υπάρχει πυκνωτής 470μF.
> Δεν ξέρω τί γίνετε και ποιό είναι το σωστό!



 Όποιος φίλος το κατασκεύασε και κατάφερε να το δουλέψει αν έχει την καλωσύνη ας μας επισημάνει τα λάθη και τις παραλήψεις γιατί σε είπα οτι το έκανα δύο φορές και δεν δούλεψε κανένα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο φίλος GSA που το κατασκεύασε και απ όσο λέει δούλεψε με μεγάλη επιτυχία μάλλον είναι απών.
Κανένας άλλος το έχει κατασκευάσει?
Πείτε μας λεπτομέρειες για τα υλικά, τον προγραμματισμό.
Φίλε performer μήπως έχεις κάνει λάθος στο hex?

----------


## performer

> Ο φίλος GSA που το κατασκεύασε και απ όσο λέει δούλεψε με μεγάλη επιτυχία μάλλον είναι απών.
> Κανένας άλλος το έχει κατασκευάσει?
> Πείτε μας λεπτομέρειες για τα υλικά, τον προγραμματισμό.
> Φίλε performer μήπως έχεις κάνει λάθος στο hex?



  Δεν πιστεύω.Ζεματούσε το TSa5511 όταν έδινα τάση, δεν δούλευε τίποτε,  και οταν ξεκολούσα το BC557 δούλευε μόνο το PLL
Δηλαδή είχα ενδείξεις στήν οθόνη

----------


## ALAMAN

Έκανες και την πλακέτα με τυπωμένα πηνία?
Μήπως έβαλες ανάποδα το TSA5511? αλλά αυτό λίγο αδύνατον γιατί χωρίς το BC λες οτι δούλευε... :Huh: 
Ανεξήγητο...
Το BC557 το κόλησες σωστά? Μήπως είχε πρόβλημα?

Το τυπωμένο σου βγήκε εντάξει?
Εγώ χρειάστηκα να λεπτένω κάποιες γραμμές γιατί στην διαφάνεια μερικές βγήκαν βραχυκυκλωμένες!

----------


## performer

> Έκανες και την πλακέτα με τυπωμένα πηνία?
> Μήπως έβαλες ανάποδα το TSA5511? αλλά αυτό λίγο αδύνατον γιατί χωρίς το BC λες οτι δούλευε...
> Ανεξήγητο...
> Το BC557 το κόλησες σωστά? Μήπως είχε πρόβλημα?
> 
> Το τυπωμένο σου βγήκε εντάξει?
> Εγώ χρειάστηκα να λεπτένω κάποιες γραμμές γιατί στην διαφάνεια μερικές βγήκαν βραχυκυκλωμένες!



Όλα ήταν τέλεια.Και το τυπωμένο διπλής όψεως και το μονής. Oσο για το BC557 το αντικατέστησα με άλλο αλλά τα ίδια. Και όχι μόνο αυτό .Αντικατέστησα πολλά άλλα εξαρτήματα αλλά μάταια. Οσο για την τοποθέτηση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπεί ανάποδα γιατι στην πλακέτα φαίνετε η θέση του.
   Ανάποδα μπαίνουν μόνα τα BFR 91 και BFR 96

----------


## ALAMAN

:Huh: 

Θα έχεις νέα μου απο βδομάδα όταν συναρμολογήσω την πλακέτα!
ως τότε αν υπάρχει όντως κάποιο πρόβλημα ας ελπίσουμε να μας διαφωτείσει κάποιος!

----------


## ALAMAN

παιδιά μια μικρή βοήθεια με τα υλικά...
Στην εικόνα που επισυνάπτω φαίνετε η τοποθέτηση υλικών οπου έχω κυκλώσει με μπλέ κάποιους πυκνωτές που δεν έχουν τιμή
Τί πυκνωτές είναι? γνωρίζει κανείς?
επίσης οι 2 δίοδοι επάνω αριστερά στον μπλέ κύκλο είναι οι varicap?

----------


## performer

> παιδιά μια μικρή βοήθεια με τα υλικά...
> Στην εικόνα που επισυνάπτω φαίνετε η τοποθέτηση υλικών οπου έχω κυκλώσει με μπλέ κάποιους πυκνωτές που δεν έχουν τιμή
> Τί πυκνωτές είναι? γνωρίζει κανείς?
> επίσης οι 2 δίοδοι επάνω αριστερά στον μπλέ κύκλο είναι οι varicap?



 
varicap BB109
nc χάντρα φερίτη με λίγες σπείρες (μπορεί να παραληφθεί) η vk 200
Ο πυκνωτής δίπλα στόν κρύσταλλο 3,2ΜΗΖ παράλληλα με τον 22pf
μπορεί να παραληφθεί (σε διάφορα σχηματικά δεν υπάρχει)

οι άλλοι δύο πυκνωτές είναι 10 nf

----------


## kostas30

τελικα τι εγινε δουλεψε????

----------


## maouna

την εκδοση με τα 300mwatt την εχει φτιαξει κανεις?

----------


## maouna

τα πηνία σε τι διαμετρο πυρήνα πρεπει να τυλιχτουν? στην πλακετα λεει  5mm .

εννοει  να τυλιχτουν  σε πυρηνα με διαμετρο 5mm αρα ή διαμετρος του  πηνίου βγαινει 6 mm ή να τυλιχτουν σε πυρηνα 6mm ωστε  η συνολική  διαμετρος του πηνιου και να βγαινει 7mm?

----------


## maouna

εφτιαξα το RDVV μονης οψης με χειροποιητα πηνια και το προβλημα που εχω   ειναι οτι το  tsa5511 ζεστενεται πολυ. η οθονη παιζει μια χαρα,ολα τα   εξαρτηματα τα τσεκαρα ειναι σωστα.

  στο πηνιο ταλαντωσης και στη varicap κολλαω γιατι εχω βρει μόνο bby40,bb133,bb505g.

κατοπιν γι ανα δω αν ταλαντωνει κα αν λειτουργουν ολα τα σταδια εβγαλα  το tsa5511,εδωσα 5  βολτ  στην αντισταση 22κ της bb505g ξεκολοντας την  μια ακρη και παιζοντας με το πηνιο ακουγοτανε η ταλαντωση στο ραδιο.τα  αλλα σταδια της ενισχυσης παιζανε και αυτα και μπορουσες να τα  συντονισεισ (αν και επρεπε να επεμβεισ στο bc557 για να δουλεψουν τα  υπολοιπα σταδια χωρις το tsa5511)

το tsa5511 δεν ειναι καημενο.

----------


## maouna

κανεισ????

----------


## paul333

δεν την εχω φταξει την κατασκευη ριξε μια ματια ομως μηπως σε βοηθησει

https://picasaweb.google.com/33elekt...LCDPLLMODLATR# τα πηνια προσεχε πως τα εχει

Resistors (Ό watts carbon or metal film)
(values are in Ohms, unless otherwise noted)

R1 = 470
R2 = 12k
R3 = 680
R4 = 1k
R5 = 22k
R6 = 22k
R7 = 22k
R8 = 56
R9 = 220
R10 = 3k3
R11 = 1k
R12 = 220
R13 = 47
R14 = 220
R15 = 470
R16 = 150
R17 = 150
R18 = 68 or replace by a VK200 wideband choke
R19 = 270
R20 = 47 (for a 2N4427) else a VK200 wideband choke
R21 = 100
R22 = 10k
R23 = 10k
R24 = 390
R25 = 390
R26 = 22k
R27 = 10k
R28 = 10k
R29 = 10k
R30 = 10
R31 = 10
P1 = 500, adjustable, Piher 10 mm Ψ, horizontal mount
P2 = 1k, adjustable, Piher 10 mm Ψ, horizontal mount

Capacitors

C1 = 100΅F/25v
C2 = 47΅F/25v
C3 = 100pF (np0)
C4 = 10nF
C5 = 1nF
C6 = 10nF
C7 = 1nF
C8 = 470΅F/25v
C9 = 1nF
C10 = 1nF
C11 = 1nF
C12 = 10uF/25v
C13 = 60pF trimmer, Philips (yellow color) or similar
C14 = 60pF trimmer, Philips (yellow color) or similar
C15 = 1nF
C16 = 60pF trimmer, Philips (yellow color) or similar
C17 = 60pF trimmer, Philips (yellow color) or similar
C18 = 56pF
C19 = 56pF
C20 = 56pF
C21 = 27pF
C22 = 10nF
C23 = 10pF(*) optional
C24 = 100nF/63v (MKT)
C25 = 22uF/25v
C26 = 100nF
C27 = 22pF trimmer, green
C28 = not used
C29 = 100nF
C30 = 1nF
C31 = 100nF
C32 = 100nF
C33 = 10nF
C34 = 22pF (np0)
C35 = 22pF (np0)
C36 = 1nF
C37 = 10΅F/25v
C38 = 1nF
C39 = 10΅F/25v
C40 = 10΅F/25v
C41 = 100nF
C42 = 100nF
C43 = not fitted (was 39pF)
Cx = 3n9 (50΅S) or 4n7 (75΅S) pre-emphasis (this capacitor can be omitted when using an
     MPX-signal to drive the unit.)

Note: mount a 10pF (1206 SMD-chip capacitor) between the base and collector of T7

Semiconductors

D1 = BB809, Philips, Yellow band
D2 = 1N4148
D3 = LED, Green, 3 mm
D4 = LED, Red, 3 mm
T1 = BF981
T2 = BFR91
T3 = BFR96(S)
T4 = 2N4427 or 2N3553 (either with heatsink)
T5 = BC557B
T6 = BD139
IC1 = 78L05
IC2 = 78L09
IC3 = 78L05
U1 = TSA5511 (Philips)
U2 = PIC 16F84(A) or PIC 16F628(A)
LD1 = 1x16 character LCD display with backlight, HD44780 compatible (optional)

Coils

L1 = 4.5 turn, 6 mm diameter, 1 mm CuAg, tap 3/4 to 1 turn from ground (spaced)
L2 = 3 turn, 5 mm diameter, 1 mm CuL (closewound)
L3 = 5 turn, 5 mm diameter, 1 mm CuL (closewound)
L4 = 3.5 turn, 6 mm diameter, 1 mm CuL (closewound)
L5 = 3.5 turn, 6 mm diameter, 1 mm CuL (closewound)
L6 = 3.5 turn, 6 mm diameter, 1 mm CuL (closewound)
L7 = 3.5 turn, 6 mm diameter, 1 mm CuL (closewound)
L8 = 10΅H, moulded choke
L9 = 10΅H, moulded choke
L10 = 10΅H, moulded choke
L11 = VK200 choke

Misc.

X1 = 3.2 MHz crystal, 30-32pF, parallel res.
X2 = 4 MHz crystal
J1 = 14 pin boxed header, pcb mount, (90°angle)
S1 = push button ("ON" when pressed)
S2 = push button ("ON" when pressed)
S3 = push button ("ON" when pressed)
JP1 = 2 pins header + jumper

Notes

(*) not used
CuAg = silver plated copper wire
CuL = magnetwire, enameled copper wire
(Note: 1 mm CuL approx. equals to AWG18
         0,3 mm approx. equals to AWG2 :Cool: 

(I) all diameters are measured from the inside of the coils, i.e. 'internal' diameters

D3 indicates if the PLL is locked
D4 indicates if the PLL is not locked


πχ 3.5 στροφες σε 6mm παχος επανο σε τρυπανακι θα τα φτιαξεις τα πηνια.

εβαλα ολα τα υλικα

----------


## paul333

τσεκαρε τα υλικα τα εβαλα ολα μακαρι να βοηθησα και να σου δουλεψουν ολα σωστα.

φιλικα paul

----------


## maouna

ευχαριστω.τα υλικα τα εχω βαλει σωστα.εγω υποψιαζομαι 2 πιθανοτητες. η το hex δεν ειναι σωστο μιασ και χρησιμοποιω pic16f628a οποτε και θα το προγραματισω με αλλο hex ,και επισης δεν εχω τη varicap bb809. ααντι αυτης βαζω ή  bb133 ή bb505g. πηνιο ταλαντωσης εχω 7 σπειρες εσωτερικης διαμετρου 6 mm k διαμετρο συρματος 1mm . χωρις το pic και το tsa5511 στη πλακετα και βαζωντας ποτενσιομετρο ως διαρετη τασηςς στη varicap για να δω αν δουλεβει ο ταλαντωτης,ολα εινα ενταξει εκτος του οτi παραλληλα στη βαρικαπ βαζω και ενα μεταβλητο γιατι δε μπορω να το φερω αλλιως μεσα στη μπαντα των fm.

----------


## paul333

τσεκαρε κι αυτο
Note: mount a 10pF (1206 SMD-chip capacitor) between the base and collector of T7

και τα δυο hex που εχω 16f84 kai 16f628
http://www.mediafire.com/?essfh3qdlicr3n8

----------


## maouna

εχw και 10pf βαλει. τα hex ειναι για οθονη 1χ16 ή 2χ16? εγω εχω 1x16

----------


## paul333

και τα δυο hex για ενα 1x16 varicap C&A ρωτησες λιγο πιο κατω απο τη smart kit.

παλια υπηρχαν στο βασιλη και στο pop22W μοναστηρακι πολυ υλικο απο RF δυστυχος κλεισανε 

το pop22W υπαρχει μεν δεν πουλαει υλικα ομως. :Sad:

----------


## kostas30

βαλε καμια φωτο να το δουμε  εμενα μου δουλεψε με ολα τα hex που εβαλα   καπου αλλου πρεπει να εχεις κανει λαθος

----------


## maouna

χρονια πολλα σε ολους ελειπα για 2 βδομαδες κ δεν ειδα τι γινοταν.λοιπον το εφτιαξα το rdvv. στα 11.5 volt εβγαλε 4 και κατι watt σ ολη τη μπαντα με συντονισμο των πυκνωτων,στα  13.8 εβγαλε 7 και κατι παλι σ ολη τη μπαντα. δοκιμασμενο σε dummy load.

κατι αλλο που εχω απορια,πανω απο τα 104ΜΗΖ οταν παω να συντονισω τους μεταβλητους και τους γυριζω η ακουμπαω το κατσαβιδι πανω,αποσυντονιζεται ,ενω στις χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες πχ 88ΜΗΖ δεν το κανει οσο και να γυρναω τους πυκνωτες.επισης για να λοκαρει πανω απο τα 104ΜΗΖ πρεπει να μειωσω το ρευμα στο buffer απο το τριμμερ κ μετα λοκαρει.οταντου αυξανω το ρευμα παλι ξελοκαρει κ πρεπει να παιξω με τους μεταβλητους.

γιατι γινεται αυτο?φωτογραφιες θα βαλω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.

----------


## maouna

υπάρχει .hex αρχείο για lcd 2 x 16 και PIC16F628A??

----------


## driverbulba

Πάνο τελικά γιατί ζεσταινόταν το TSA5511 ?

----------


## maouna

κατι πρεπει να χουν ξεχασει στο πιν που πάει απο το tsa5511 στη βάση του τρανσιστορ bc557. την 8 watt εκδοση με τους μεταβλητους την πέταξα και εφτιαξα και τηη μικρη εκδοση 300mW και τη ν αλλη 8 watt no tune με τα τυπωμενα πηνία

----------


## aris285

Αν αλαχτει αλαχθει το tsa5511 με το tsa5512 υπαρχει προβλημα? το λεω γιατι δεν το βρησκω το 5511. 
αν καταλαβενω καλα πρεπει να ειναι ιδια :Confused1:

----------


## KOKAR

Αρη όταν έφτιαχνα το δικο μου PLL και δεν έβρισκα στην Αθήνα το TSA5511 ο SRF μου ειχε χαρίσει 2 κομμάτια,
το ενα το χρησημοποιησα, το άλλο το εχω ακόμα και μπορώ να στο χαρίσω με την σειρά μου
Πες μου πότε θέλεις να βρεθούμε να το πάρεις

----------

aris285 (04-07-13)

----------


## aris285

Κωστα σε ευχαρηστω αν δεν το βρω το ιδιο θα στο τσιμπησω το τσιπακι.

Ετσι για να γινεται κουβεντα το 5512 τι διαφορα εχει apo to 5511?

----------


## SRF

> Κωστα σε ευχαρηστω αν δεν το βρω το ιδιο θα στο τσιμπησω το τσιπακι.
> 
> Ετσι για να γινεται κουβεντα το 5512 τι διαφορα εχει apo to 5511?



Ασήμαντη για την εφαρμογή σου αυτή!

----------

aris285 (04-07-13)

----------


## aris285

Δηλαδη?
Μπορω να το βαλω πανω στο pll και να παιξει κανονικα?

----------


## SRF

> Δηλαδη?
> Μπορω να το βαλω πανω στο pll και να παιξει κανονικα?



Νομίζω ότι με την ανωτέρω απάντησή μου το ΝΑΙ με κεφαλαία ήταν αυτονόητο!!!

----------

aris285 (04-07-13)

----------


## moutoulos

Καθώς επίσης και SDA3202 και U6202B TFK (Telefunken) ... αν βρεθούν.

----------

aris285 (04-07-13)

----------


## KOKAR

και μαζι με το chip υπάρχουν αν τα θέλεις και ο κρύσταλλος, το πηνίο ( εργοστασιακό ) 



http://uk.farnell.com/coilcraft/2222...smd/dp/2287149

υ.γ
φυσικα for free

----------


## aris285

το pll το εχω φτιαξει εδω και πολυ καιρο αλλα δεν κλειδωνε με τιποτα και σημερα ειπα να ξαναασχωληθω. Αλαξα το bfr με j310 και παρατηρησα τα εξεις: η ταση στην varicap σταθεροποιειται απο 0.7ν στους 87,5 εως 10.5ν στους 108. Με εναν δεκτη κοντα στην πλακετα ακουω να την πιανει την συχνότητα που ρυθμίζω αλλα δεν λεει να κανει lock. 
Εχω σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα.
Την γνωμη σας θα ηθελα.

----------


## SeAfasia

εμένα κλειδώνει μια χαρά,δεν είναι ανάγκη να αλλάχθούν τα BFR με το J310,εκτός και αν είναι "μούφα".
Το pic έχει φλασαριστεί καλά;
Τι τάση του δίνεις;

----------


## aris285

Αφού το οκ για κλείδωμα το δίνει το tsa

----------


## aris285

μετα απο δοκιμες αλαξα τελικα το hex με ενα αλλο που ειναι για 2χ8 οθωνη και κλειδωσε σε ολλη την μπαντα ανετα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> μετα απο δοκιμες αλαξα τελικα το hex με ενα αλλο που ειναι για 2χ8 οθωνη και κλειδωσε σε ολλη την μπαντα ανετα.



ποιό pic έχεις επάνω;

----------


## aris285

16f628a έχω πανω

----------

